# pings are unsuccessful



## Farhad_Nasiry (Jan 14, 2017)

Question 1. A customer has called in complaining about not being able to connect to network resources on their workstation. You ask for their workstation’s hostname and try to ping it. Your pings are unsuccessful. You instruct the customer on how to find their IP address and they report it as 169.254.36.237. What issue is affecting the customer at this time?

1)They are not connected to the network.
2)They are connected to the network, but their workstation hasn’t picked up an IP address from the network’s DHCP server.
4)Their firewall is misconfigured to block DNS messages.
The NIC driver needs to be updated.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Is this homework? Google APIPA


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yea, this feels like you copy/pasted from your homework. When asking homework questions online, specifically network related ones, it helps to rephrase the question. If I taught networking lessons, one of the first things I would do is set up a program to google my homework questions and If I found any online I would be change them or track the poster.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

As mentioned above, we will not give direct assistance with homework. Please read our rules.



> EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE
> While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.
> Rules


This thread is now closed.


----------

